# Trash or Treasure Montgomery Ward - Hawthorne No visible SN# Found



## Ohio Mike (Feb 23, 2021)

Trash or treasure? Before I repurpose this mid-century modern Montgomery Ward Hawthorne into a planter or yard-art I thought I best check with the experts to see if it has any value beyond “Objet d’art”. I looked closely for a serial number and only found the letters SE stamped on the left rear dropout. The head badge is metal and riveted on with the curious address of Chicago “7” , Ill. Seat, bars and rear rack all look OEM, but as you can see the front basket rack braces are still in place and all that remains of what may have been attached







 Does anyone have any idea of the age and value to collectors? Thanks for your help.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE!!
post war ladies bikes aren't really collectible yet. Good for a lady rider tho.
Age, was gonna say 1960ish, but with Chgo 7, probably mid 50's? Value about price of a Pizza. Kool Yard art tho-


----------



## mike j (Feb 23, 2021)

I'll guess 1960's, yard art would be a good call. There is an honorable place for everyone.


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2021)

It a good yard art bike. Not really worth anything.


----------



## juvela (Feb 23, 2021)

-----

"Chicago 7" is the old post code of pre-zip code times

zip code came into use during 1963 so provides a helpful bracketing of date for the bicycle...


-----


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 23, 2021)

If you wanna yard art it... No love lost.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like a Murray made “Space” bike. if you don’t want it for yard art, the parts are probably worth something (once you get that DIY paint job removed.)


----------



## higgens (Feb 23, 2021)

Trash


----------



## tacochris (Feb 23, 2021)

I will throw my hat into the ring on this one because I have learned a really different outlook on this subject.  
As most vintage bike collectors know, you will often end up with bikes like this in group-buys or just end up with them given to you and at the end of the day they arent worth dealing with in alot of situations.  
I realized after years of doing this, that there are actually a decent amount of young girls and ladies who are into restoring and riding vintage bikes and just cant jump right in with a Phantom or an Elgin or something of that nature.  I started posting them for real cheap, like 50-75 bucks and I was surprised to sell all of them to 18-30 year old women who were actually going to rebuild and ride them.
So....having said that, instead of letting to go back into the earth, maybe pass this one to a girl to build as her own starter bike and stoke the flames of passion in someone else.


----------



## Ohio Mike (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you all for the prompt replies. Yard Art it is.  Just a small detail before that happens.  This idea of it possibly being worth a pizza?  So, would that be small, medium of large and plain cheese or one of those everything supreme deep crust pies.  I'm asking just in case I think I can negotiate a trade with the pizza delivery guy.  Just kidding.  I like the idea of getting a young person involved in that process. Particularly some mechanically inclined student with engineering potential. An easy and effective way to mentor that doesn't break the bank - thanks again for the always invaluable historic information.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 23, 2021)

well, you know a pizza can run from $7 to $27. She looks like you could air the tires and go for a nice spin. So she's a worthy bike, not junk... but probably not worth a flip to make $$.


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2021)

I'd say ride-able yard art!, just put some tires on it and ride!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 23, 2021)

Ohio Mike said:


> Trash or treasure? Before I repurpose this mid-century modern Montgomery Ward Hawthorne into a planter or yard-art I thought I best check with the experts to see if it has any value beyond “Objet d’art”. I looked closely for a serial number and only found the letters SE stamped on the left rear dropout. The head badge is metal and riveted on with the curious address of Chicago “7” , Ill. Seat, bars and rear rack all look OEM, but as you can see the front basket rack braces are still in place and all that remains of what may have been attachedView attachment 1362732
> 
> View attachment 1362733
> Does anyone have any idea of the age and value to collectors? Thanks for your help.



I would think this is a early to mid 60's Synder built bike, and as far as value goes maybe $75.00 -80.00 tops. Really not treasure, yet not trash either. Good luck and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 23, 2021)

For $50-75 I myself have bought bikes to do something custom with! This would be a Good candidate for somebody to learn to work on, learn to bring back to original (we all have had some practice over the years) & or turn into a chopped up custom of your creativity without feeling bad.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 23, 2021)

I know the SEX CHANGE seems to be the rage these days, just a matter of finding the tank to do it. Always a viable option none the less. Always keep an open mind is my philosophy. To each his own. Just have fun with it. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 23, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I know the SEX CHANGE seems to be the rage these days, just a matter of finding the tank to do it. Always a viable option none the less. Always keep an open mind is my philosophy. To each his own. Just have fun with it. RideOn. Razin.



Even build your own; some sheet metal or even wood & this could be built into a board tracker on some 24" or 26 x1.75/2.125"+ tires with a few pieces of pipe & welding. Has ALL Kinds of potential ....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 23, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Even build your own; some sheet metal or even wood & this could be built into a board tracker on some 24" or 26 x1.75/2.125"+ tires with a few pieces of pipe & welding. Has ALL Kinds of potential ....



Hell yeah!! Go for it. That would give a guy some bragging rites for sure. Just do it!! Razin.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 23, 2021)

here's the idea


----------



## skiptooth (Feb 23, 2021)

Welcome...


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 23, 2021)

Like others said, a Snyder-built not treasure. 
If I saw it in another's trash at curbside, I would leave it there.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 23, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Like others said, a Snyder-built not treasure.
> If I saw it in another's trash at curbside, I would leave it there.



yeah, well ya know parts bikes aren't getting any cheaper either so it would definitely worth it's weight in parts alone. Guess that's just the way i am. never turn down FREE parts.


----------



## Barto (Feb 24, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I will throw my hat into the ring on this one because I have learned a really different outlook on this subject.
> As most vintage bike collectors know, you will often end up with bikes like this in group-buys or just end up with them given to you and at the end of the day they arent worth dealing with in alot of situations.
> I realized after years of doing this, that there are actually a decent amount of young girls and ladies who are into restoring and riding vintage bikes and just cant jump right in with a Phantom or an Elgin or something of that nature.  I started posting them for real cheap, like 50-75 bucks and I was surprised to sell all of them to 18-30 year old women who were actually going to rebuild and ride them.
> So....having said that, instead of letting to go back into the earth, maybe pass this one to a girl to build as her own starter bike and stoke the flames of passion in someone else.



What a Great idea!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 24, 2021)

Barto said:


> What a Great idea!!!!



i have done the same exact thing two years ago at an antique engine show that my brother got a Wards Hawthorne girls bike he found at a farm auction he picked up for nothing, and was riding around and a young lady bought for $45.00 and was happy to get it. Just goes to show theirs always somebody looking for old girls bikes. Trash, maybe not. Sometimes somebody's  junk is another's treasure. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 25, 2021)

Perhaps a TRM "convertible tank" would make it look like a boys bike and you'd be comfortable riding it.  Google it and look at some images.


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 25, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Perhaps a TRM "convertible tank" would make it look like a boys bike and you'd be comfortable riding it.  Google it and look at some images.



I know I want like 4 of those tanks! Hahaha. Another reason Not to snub girls frames.


----------



## AndyA (Feb 25, 2021)

....or you could do something more interesting. Definitely try to get a future engineer involved. Engineering professors complain that their students lack practical experience with "things", which can be a problem when they are trying to describe mechanical principles. Have fun!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 25, 2021)

Or this


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 25, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> Or this
> 
> View attachment 1363675
> 
> ...



Is this an original paint bike? And who says you can't have fun with a girls bike. Really a nice looking Hawthrone. My aunt Jeanette worked for Wards back in the 40's-60's and sold lots of these back in my home town of Platteville wisconsin many moons ago. I just love the COOL speedo and light on this bike. Can't have to many head lites on these old bikes. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 25, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is this an original paint bike? And who says you can't have fun with a girls bike. Really a nice looking Hawthrone. My aunt Jeanette worked for Wards back in the 40's-60's and sold lots of these back in my home town of Platteville wisconsin many moons ago. I just love the COOL speedo and light on this bike. Can't have to many head lites on these old bikes. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.



This is my sister’s childhood bike I restored for her a couple years ago for Christmas. Here’s a before pic after I pulled it down from the garage rafters after almost 50 years


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 25, 2021)

I actually have a couple of these Snyder built Firestone 500 bikes that i picked up for nothing that iv'e been using for parts bikes. I went crazy with a rattle can of true value blue on the white one cause i simply don't like the color so i changed it IMMEDIATELY to the blue which happens to be my favorite color. not the best looking paint job, but it's better than white any day. Oh well haven't even ridden it yet any way.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 25, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> I actually have a couple of these Snyder built Firestone 500 bikes that i picked up for nothing that iv'e been using for parts bikes. I went crazy with a rattle can of true value blue on the white one cause i simply don't like the color so i changed it IMMEDIATELY to the blue which happens to be my favorite color. not the best looking paint job, but it's better than white any day. Oh well haven't even ridden it yet any way.



Here’s my only Firestone 500 , OG paint


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 25, 2021)

Very cool Firestone 500. The red one i have is pretty rough, but when i got the bike the rims were completely ate away with rust and corrosion, but the Firestone Speed Cushion white wall tires and the tubes were still good and i relaced the hubs to another set of used rims and they still hold air and are of rider quality. Really nice bike and a very RARE color that i have not seen before. Enjoy and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 25, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> Here’s my only Firestone 500 , OG paint
> 
> View attachment 1363877
> 
> ...



Do you have a 26 “ boys frame  you want to sell?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 25, 2021)

I have this green girls hawthorn and this boys tank and I want to build a boys out of the girls


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 25, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> Do you have a 26 “ boys frame  you want to sell?



No, i wish i did. If i find one i will let you know. Razin.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 25, 2021)

The RollFast , Firestone & Hawthorne were all the same frame and the boys and girls tanks are the same only one of them is up side down


----------



## Ohio Mike (Feb 26, 2021)

Those are some extremely well done resurrections of the Hawthorne bicycle. Wow! Very classy. Now you have me thinking about the future of this Hawthorne flower pot. If you would, take a closer look at the pictures on my initial post. On the front of the tank of my bike there are two brackets riveted on top. They appear to have been use to attach what I thought may have been a basket or front rack. Looking at the photos provided by Rusty, those brackets may have been there to hold the integrated headlight housing? The tank on the blue bike does not have the light or horn button holes. The photo of the pink Hawthorne Rollfast posted by Rusty doesn’t either and seems closer to the possible configuration. However, that single screw in the side of the headlight housing doesn’t line up with any hole in the tank on my bike. The headlight would have covered the badge and that doesn't seem correct..... So, what the heck were those brackets for? I’ve searched through photos online and found nothing – yet.


yet.


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 2, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I will throw my hat into the ring on this one because I have learned a really different outlook on this subject.
> As most vintage bike collectors know, you will often end up with bikes like this in group-buys or just end up with them given to you and at the end of the day they arent worth dealing with in alot of situations.
> I realized after years of doing this, that there are actually a decent amount of young girls and ladies who are into restoring and riding vintage bikes and just cant jump right in with a Phantom or an Elgin or something of that nature.  I started posting them for real cheap, like 50-75 bucks and I was surprised to sell all of them to 18-30 year old women who were actually going to rebuild and ride them.
> So....having said that, instead of letting to go back into the earth, maybe pass this one to a girl to build as her own starter bike and stoke the flames of passion in someone else.



I clean up and flip girls bikes all the time.never have any problem . I had a Montgomery ward Hawthorne that also had only the number 7 on rear dropout . Paid 20. New paint ,cleaned / kept chrome . Sold for $90


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 5, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> Do you have a 26 “ boys frame  you want to sell?



what are you looking to spend? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## Yates/ vintage (Mar 6, 2021)

Yates/ vintage said:


> I clean up and flip girls bikes all the time.never have any problem . I had a Montgomery ward Hawthorne that also had only the number 7 on rear dropout . Paid 20. New paint ,cleaned / kept chrome . Sold for $90


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 6, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> what are you looking to spend? Thanks. Razin.



$50  but it must have a tank hanger


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 6, 2021)

rustystone2112 said:


> $50  but it must have a tank hanger



Okay. I'm still looking.


----------

